# Shaq/Buss Keep Talking Smack



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/8446842



> One day after Lakers owner Jerry Buss said O'Neal found motivation for losing weight only after being traded by Los Angeles to the Miami Heat, the All-Star center took issue with the remark.
> 
> "I didn't need motivation," O'Neal said. "I needed a real owner. ... I needed a real owner like Micky Arison. You can quote me on it."
> 
> ...



Not sure what "having a real owner" has to do with Shaq losing 60 pounds and playing up to his potential...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Snaq just please shut the **** up !!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO this isnt anything new.. Shaq has a big mouth.. I'll be literally :rofl: when he doesnt win a title this year!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Micky who? Yea thought so.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, Shaq is classy. As Buss said, it took a trade to make that fat fool lose 60 lbs and now he's still having health problems. It couldn't happen to a nicer piece of cow dung in my mind (and note, everyone knows I don't and have never liked Shaq).


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:none:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> One day after Lakers owner Jerry Buss said O'Neal found motivation for losing weight only after being traded by Los Angeles to the Miami Heat, the All-Star center took issue with the remark.
> 
> "I didn't need motivation," O'Neal said. "I needed a real owner. ... I needed a real owner like Micky Arison. You can quote me on it."
> 
> ...


WTF???

I know most of the guys around this forum believe Shaq is a bright, humouristic quote-machine, but i am really having a hard time not considering Shaq pure and simply retarded.

So, when Buss was making Shaq the most expensive bball player in the world, he wasn't a "real owner", huh?
When Shaq was getting 3 straight Finals' MVP, did he EVER say a bad thing about Buss, the "un-real owner"?

Shaq, just STFU!!!
The more you talk, the more you embarass yourself!!! 

Shaq seems to think that he can shrugg (sp?) off Buss's criticism with retarded answers, and not adressing THE REAL QUESTION: why did he have to leave LA to lose some weight and concentrate in doing his job?

**** you, Shaq!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i understand Shaq's bitterness but the fact is that when Buss traded Shaq he probly did a little to help save Shaqs career... in LA Shaqs weight was going up and his boat was sinking quick... 

though he still has injury problewms and although the lazy Shaq will probly comeback soon (specially if heat win it all), by trading Shaq to MIA Buss probly did his career and rep a favor


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I was half expecting Shaq to blame his weight loss on the South Beach diet...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

ClayVTrainum said:


> I was half expecting Shaq to blame his weight loss on the South Beach diet...


That would have been so typical.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shaq: Lakers owner 'needs to retire'

Not quite. After the assembled media pack broke apart, O'Neal motioned to a reporter from the South Florida Sun-Sentinel for one final thought.

*"Jerry Buss needs to retire because his comments, like his decisions, are dumb as hell and make no sense," O'Neal told the reporter.*

LMAO what an idiot!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I love Wade but I really hope Miami falls flat on their faces in the next round or the round after that. If Shaq is this annoying right now, imagine how unbearable he'll be if he wins a title?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn, it's sad how often the Lakers are still on this guy's mind.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Pinball said:


> I love Wade but I really hope Miami falls flat on their faces in the next round or the round after that. If Shaq is this annoying right now, imagine how unbearable he'll be if he wins a title?


Know you know how it felt to hate the Lakers, the only thing that made it worst was the Kobe was such a prissy girl, crying after getting his butt spanked out the season, that was funny as it can get, I hope we take the Championship and be the most hated team in the NBA, am here in Miami, and Shaq does have a good point, the real owners are supposed to do the decisions, not their players(aka rapist) Kobe Bryant kicking Shaq and Phil out the Lakers, he aint no real owner that can stand against Kobe, Kobe is the real GM of the Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm sorry but I'm at a loss here. Buss is watching his franchise lose its luster and his dollars and Shaq is set to roll to the conference finals. Buss doesn't regret the trade yet Shaq is the idiot that doesn't know what he is talking about and needs to shut up? Shaq talks a lot but he usually backs it all up.

Fact remains that even if Shaq came back fat or whatever for the Lakers they would of made the playoffs this season. 

I will never forgive Buss for what he did, and I will never forget the titles Shaq delivered. He ended my misery as a Laker fan and outside of spitting on my mom or something I will always be a huge Shaq fan.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq's a sour puss! :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Am I missing something???

Buss makes incredibly stupid statements and shaq responds,and you guys roast him????

Sorry for the rude awakening,but the joke is on the Lakers and Buss....

Shaq is in the playoffs being the ultimate team player and Kobe,Buss and the lakers are "Gone Fishing"....

And to top it off,youi want to bring Jackson back for 10 million+???

Whats next,bringing back Jerry West and resigning Shaq for 35 Million???

Yeah,you guys keep on rippin the guy who brought you the titles while Judas and his sidekicks bring you sub .500 mediocrity :boohoo:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Know you know how it felt to hate the Lakers, the only thing that made it worst was the Kobey was such a prissy girl, crying after getting his butt spanked out the season, that was funny as it can get, I hope we take the Championship and be the most hated team in the NBA, am here in Miami, and Shaq does have a good point, the real owners are supposed to do the decisions, not their players(aka rapist) Kobey Bryant kicking Shaq and Phil out the Lakers, he aint no real owner that can stand against Kobey, Kobey is the real GM of the Lakers.


Who is Kobey? If you can't even spell his name right, you knowledge of the NBA isn't even worth recognizing.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

truth said:


> Am I missing something???
> 
> Buss makes incredibly stupid statements and shaq responds,and you guys roast him????


Incredibly stupid statements by Buss? What did he say? Shaq didn't come into the season in shape. He never did. Hell, one time he waited to have a surgery until training camp started. As opposed to Kobe who is probably prepping for next season already. Oh wait, that's right, it's the owner's duty to give players motivation in the offseason. Goddammit Kobe, go get fat and watch TV for the rest of the offseason.



> Shaq is in the playoffs being the ultimate team player and Kobe,Buss and the lakers are "Gone Fishing"....


I would think the "ultimate team player" would like to put some focus on, you know, his team. Instead, he just likes to spend time bashing the Lakers.



> And to top it off,youi want to bring Jackson back for 10 million+???


I don't. I'd rather have someone like Larry Brown, but I don't care about the finance part. It would be nice to have a more than competent coach.



> Yeah,you guys keep on rippin the guy who brought you the titles while Judas and his sidekicks bring you sub .500 mediocrity :boohoo:


Fact is, Shaq wouldn't have won a title here without Kobe. If SHaq would have stayed, he'd most likely retired in two to three years. THat would have left us in an even worse position.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Shaq stayed, Kobe would have bolted for nothing. I highly doubt Karl would have come back. If he was alleged to Shaq, he would have gone to Miami. And even if he did return, he would be useless until February. Gary probably comes back, or his moved for absolute garbage. I doubt Fisher hangs hangs around because he would not get the kind of cash that G.S. gave him. Maybe we pick up Eddie Griffin with the MLE instead of Vlade. In all liklehood, things would have been just the same or worse if Shaq shows up fat. Then we wouldn't have **** to build on. He needed to be moved. Does anyone around here have any foresight? Having said all this, it still was a dumb trade because we didn't get the right players in return.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Know you know how it felt to hate the Lakers, the only thing that made it worst was the Kobey was such a prissy girl, crying after getting his butt spanked out the season, that was funny as it can get, I hope we take the Championship and be the most hated team in the NBA, am here in Miami, and Shaq does have a good point, the real owners are supposed to do the decisions, not their players(aka rapist) Kobey Bryant kicking Shaq and Phil out the Lakers, he aint no real owner that can stand against Kobey, Kobey is the real GM of the Lakers.


okay so let me get this straight...

real owner + kobe*y* crying + Miami - Real GM - fake owner?? - rapist - kobe*y* - Phil Getting the Boot = Shaq losing 50 lbs???

so does he gain 10 lbs when Phil returns???


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Who is Kobey? If you can't even spell his name right, you knowledge of the NBA isn't even worth recognizing.


The fact still remains, you are a subpart team, for atleast 5 years to come, who lost? Shaq has a better sidekick called D Wade, Buss has a prissy little star, that has to have everything go his way, and his team sucks big time. You might be a team that will be competing for the 8th spot, for many years to come. You might be like the Boston Red Sox, be cursed for trading the best player you ever had. :banana:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

-D! said:


> If Shaq stayed, Kobe would have bolted for nothing. I highly doubt Karl would have come back. If he was alleged to Shaq, he would have gone to Miami. And even if he did return, he would be useless until February. Gary probably comes back, or his moved for absolute garbage. I doubt Fisher hangs hangs around because he would not get the kind of cash that G.S. gave him. Maybe we pick up Eddie Griffin with the MLE instead of Vlade. In all liklehood, things would have been just the same or worse if Shaq shows up fat. Then we wouldn't have **** to build on. He needed to be moved. Does anyone around here have any foresight? Having said all this, it still was a dumb trade because we didn't get the right players in return.



yea i agree it was time to send shaq packin... but we coulda got some other players i think


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Fact is, Shaq wouldn't have won a title here without Kobe


You are right..he would have won 3 -4........

I have NEVER seen fans rip a player who brought them 3 titles and defend the player who ripped it apart,and then fell flat on his face when it became his team.....



> but we coulda got some other players i think


you could have,but you would have needed to bring back Jerry West for that...

Yeah,thing are really looking up now that the lazy,fat player who was your franchise has been traded and is leading his team in the playoffs


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> The fact still remains, you are a subpart team, for atleast 5 years to come, who lost? Shaq has a better sidekick called D Wade, Buss has a prissy little star, that has to have everything go his way, and his team sucks big time. You might be a team that will be competing for the 8th spot, for many years to come. You might be like the Boston Red Sox, be cursed for trading the best player you ever had. :banana:



I thought Shaq's partner in organized GAY crime was - Flash


Since when is Wade better than Kobe, only in your head, and to Heat fans.

Here's another fact-- Miami will not win a champhionship--

And Shaq is far from the best player we have had, That just shows how little you know about the NBA, the next time you buy anything with the NBA logo on it, just look at it and there will be an answer for you. Also go to Orlando and ask what their team is called, that is another answer for you. Then throw a hook into the sky and you will get your third answer. Count to 99. And if you still think Shaq is the greatest Laker ever, look into an 8 BALL for an answer.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> The fact still remains, you are a subpart team, for atleast 5 years to come, who lost? Shaq has a better sidekick called D Wade, Buss has a prissy little star, that has to have everything go his way, and his team sucks big time. You might be a team that will be competing for the 8th spot, for many years to come. You might be like the Boston Red Sox, be cursed for trading the best player you ever had. :banana:


Shaq is not the best player that the Lakers have ever had. They have a long and illustrious history, unlike the Heat. Magic and Kareem were better players and played with the Lakers for a longer period of time than Shaq. Wilt wasn't with the Lakers for a long time but he's almost universally regarded as the best or second best player of all time.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

So you guys dont think Shaq was the greatest laker of all time?????????????

Wilt you say????????Did he not play with Jerry West and Elgin Baylor???And how many titles did Wilt win???

Magic or Kareem?? Its debatable...One thing is certain..It aint Kobe.Kareem may have been greater than Shaq,but Kobe is not half of what Magic was...Put Magic on Shaqs team and you would have 7 straight championships by now


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

truth said:


> So you guys dont think Shaq was the greatest laker of all time?????????????
> 
> Wilt you say????????Did he not play with Jerry West and Elgin Baylor???And how many titles did Wilt win???
> 
> Magic or Kareem?? Its debatable...One thing is certain..It aint Kobe.Kareem may have been greater than Shaq,but Kobe is not half of what Magic was...Put Magic on Shaqs team and you would have 7 straight championships by now


Just curious, but what is your motive for constantly posting how great Shaq was and how much the Lakers miss him? 

FYI, I love Shaq but there is no way he's the greatest Laker of all-time. I easily put West, Magic and Chick Hearn above him, some others are debatable.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Just curious, but what is your motive for constantly posting how great Shaq was and how much the Lakers miss him


My motive...there is none...But as a tortured Knick fan ,i find it mind boggling at the lack of "love" and respect some of the posters have...More intriguing is the sheer delusionality that many appear to be suffering from..

And i didnt say he was the greatest,but i had to put him above Wilt..Wilt didnt acheive true greatness until Sharman led them to that unbelievable season..The same season where Wilts ego "wilted" and he became the consumate team player...

I acknowledged that Magic or Kareem could be "greater",but certainly much of Kareems success was due to playing with quite possibly th greatest point guard of all time...

I dont think its a stretch to say Shaq was the greatest laker of all time...

I only post in responce to Shaq bashers..I believe Shaqs absence will be on par with MJ leaving the bulls,quite contrary to what alot of other people seem to think.....

P.S. I despise Kobe Bryant :curse:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> The fact still remains, you are a subpart team, for atleast 5 years to come, who lost? Shaq has a better sidekick called D Wade, Buss has a prissy little star, that has to have everything go his way, and his team sucks big time. You might be a team that will be competing for the 8th spot, for many years to come. You might be like the Boston Red Sox, be cursed for trading the best player you ever had. :banana:


The other guys have said this, but if Shaq is the greatest Lakers player ever, I'm the Easter Bunny. Magic, Kareem, Jerry "The Damn Logo" West, etc. are all better than him. If SHaq is the greatest Laker player ever, than how in the hell did we not win the Finals last year? I'm pretty sure all of those aforementioned guys would have won with that team. What the hell is a subpart team anyway? 

Dwyane Wade is better than Kobe? Please. Refute this: three titles, 6 all star selections, three all-NBA first team selections, The month of February 2003. Wade hasn't attained any of those, and it's going to take a good amount of time if he ever reaches that plateau. 



truth said:


> You are right..he would have won 3 -4 [champinships without Kobe]........


I'm sorry, but this is the most ridiculous thing I've ever read in my time at Basketballboards.net

Moving on...



truth said:


> Wilt you say????????Did he not play with Jerry West and Elgin Baylor???And how many titles did Wilt win???


WHat's your point? He still averaged 19.2 PPG and 19.1 RPG after the prime of his career. Shaq hasn't been and will never be near the force that Chamberlain was. 19.2 and 19.1 in your last five years in the league is one hell of a way to go out.



truth said:


> Magic or Kareem?? Its debatable...One thing is certain..It aint Kobe.Kareem may have been greater than Shaq,but Kobe is not half of what Magic was...Put Magic on Shaqs team and you would have 7 straight championships by now


Who even compared Kobe to Magic? You? No one on this board did. You're answering your own thoughts, you schizo.



truth said:


> I acknowledged that Magic or Kareem could be "greater",but certainly much of Kareems success was due to playing with quite possibly th greatest point guard of all time...


Excuse me, but Kareem had established himself long before he met Magic. He's viewed as one of the best college players in NCAA history, and that's not even mentioning the fact that he won three MVP awards in his first six seasons in Milwaukee. 



truth said:


> P.S. I despise Kobe Bryant


That's really not all that surprising, but you're late to join the club. Even Nique21 and DynastyRaider have spouted more educated drivel than you. Go back to the NBDL and develop a little more...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

truth said:


> My motive...there is none...But as a tortured Knick fan ,i find it mind boggling at the lack of "love" and respect some of the posters have...More intriguing is the sheer delusionality that many appear to be suffering from..
> 
> And i didnt say he was the greatest,but i had to put him above Wilt..Wilt didnt acheive true greatness until Sharman led them to that unbelievable season..The same season where Wilts ego "wilted" and he became the consumate team player...
> 
> ...


In the eyes of most Laker fans Kobe can do no wrong. Outside of me and a couple other Laker fans here, I've never seen most of the posters here being critical of Kobe about literally anything. It's probably because he's so attacked by non-Laker fans.

It's also mind boggling because every other Laker fan including Kupchak and Jackson, is overly criticized. I gave up trying to figure it out a while ago.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Totally correct Jam.. I'll criticize Kobe when I need to. I have no shame in doing that!


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

ClayVTrainum said:


> The other guys have said this, but if Shaq is the greatest Lakers player ever, I'm the Easter Bunny. Magic, Kareem, Jerry "The Damn Logo" West, etc. are all better than him. If SHaq is the greatest Laker player ever, than how in the hell did we not win the Finals last year? I'm pretty sure all of those aforementioned guys would have won with that team. What the hell is a subpart team anyway?
> 
> Dwyane Wade is better than Kobe? Please. Refute this: three titles, 6 all star selections, three all-NBA first team selections, The month of February 2003. Wade hasn't attained any of those, and it's going to take a good amount of time if he ever reaches that plateau.
> 
> ...


Main question,is who is in a better position, Shaq, maybe winning the tittle this year, Kobe, might never go to a finals again. the point is, the Lakers lost, and you could blame it alot in Kobe, for being such ego maniac, but whatever, keep defending your boy, while your team, goes down the drain, as a joke *** team in the NBA asylum. Shaq chilling here in South Beach, and enjoying life in the sun, with a better player and a better team. And like Shaq said, "this is the first time I have being in a real team." :banana:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Clay,I will go back to the NBDL when you show one ounce of consistency in your statements.....And stick to basketball,not personal,though its obviously not something you know much about

First off,I acknowledeged that kareem and magic are all worthy of being considered "gretaest laker" of all time...Why them as opposed to Wilt and West..Because they won titles,and for all of Wilts gaudy numbers,as dominant as he was,he rarely took his teams to the promised land.And he has always had a great supporting cast,regardless of where he played.



> If SHaq is the greatest Laker player ever, than how in the hell did we not win the Finals last year? I'm pretty sure all of those aforementioned guys would have won with that team.


Surely you jest...If Wilt was the greatest,why did he get his butt kicked reguarly by the Celtics and couldnt consistently win championships with another laker all time great Jerry West,not too mention Elgin..



> Dwyane Wade is better than Kobe? Please. Refute this: three titles, 6 all star selections, three all-NBA first team selections


Kobe won 3 titles with SHAQ at center..Is that so hard to understand.Accept it.It is reality.Take Shaq off the team,add two good players in Odom and Butler and what did Kobe bring you???? A sub .500 year,and NO playoffs....So I am guessing you judge a player by individual stats,as Kobe certainly doesnt make his teamates better..And your next statement backs that up



> He still averaged 19.2 PPG and 19.1 RPG after the prime of his career. Shaq hasn't been and will never be near the force that Chamberlain was. 19.2 and 19.1 in your last five years in the league is one hell of a way to go out.


And your point is?????????He put up BIG individual numbers..BIG DEAL..After that incredible year in 71-72,he went back to the finals once,LOST and never returned...Is that a sign of greatness????

Clay,if you are going to bring it.maks some sense..its kind of embarrasing....NEXT


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm sorry but I'm at a loss here. Buss is watching his franchise lose its luster and his dollars and Shaq is set to roll to the conference finals. Buss doesn't regret the trade yet Shaq is the idiot that doesn't know what he is talking about and needs to shut up? Shaq talks a lot but he usually backs it all up.
> 
> Fact remains that even if Shaq came back fat or whatever for the Lakers they would of made the playoffs this season.
> 
> I will never forgive Buss for what he did, and I will never forget the titles Shaq delivered. He ended my misery as a Laker fan and outside of spitting on my mom or something I will always be a huge Shaq fan.


Jamel, I owe you an apology. This is one of the most intelligent posts I have ever read coming from a DIE-HARD Laker Fan. Props to you.

Those ARE the facts as you have stated them and Buss should be embarrassed for making comments taken from a bulletin board made by bandwagon fans. After the fact and inspite of the rings that he received WITH SHAQ regardless of his size and the number of games he played, SHAQ DELIVERED --- ALWAYS. And Buss and his CRACK STAFF/ORGANIZATION cannot change that. Let's see how many of his beloved celebrities show up and pay those astronomical prices for season tickets to watch Kobe without Shaq.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> In the eyes of most Laker fans Kobe can do no wrong


It is readily apparent,and the exact opposite of how NY fans are.....What i dont get is the lack of respect the big fella gets from alot of the posters...

Kobe has been called uncoachable by the greatest coach of all time(and someone who has dealt with the likes of rodman and mj),he somehow had managements support,and it literally ripped apart the closest thing to a dynasty we have seen since the Bulls...

I just dont understand the misdirected venting which borders on delusionality.Having no axe to grind,and living thru the Ewing fiasco,trading Shaq was the wrong move from a basketball and business perspective.

Ewing is treated with far more respect than shaq by Ny fans,was a fraction of Shaq and never brought home a championship..


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Some of you are delusional, just like Mr. Buss.

What a joke he has been exposed to be ... those who doubted what was going on in the Laker organization should listen closely to Mr. Buss (what a joke he truly is ... another fact, MAGIC JOHNSON AND JERRY WEST MADE DR. BUSS, something he apparently has forgotten while chasing little girls. Come to think of it, that is something that both he and Kobe have in common --- a love for little girls.)

Although I've been spouting it for years (check my archived messages before this all happened), some of you even failed to listen to Robert Horry when he left. Have you noticed that there have been NO POSITIVE COMMENTS, in fact, no comments at all coming from players that are no longer with the Lakers, all of which had basically the same gripe about Kobe: Samaki, Harper (not Ron), Rush, Lue, etc. These guys have said NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING about their time with the Lakers. Other players usually have ONE comment about their former team ... NOTHING.

Pay attention to WHAT is said, as well as what IS NOT said. This organization is in chaos. At what point in the new season will you awaken to the loss of Shaq. Admittedly, I grouped Shaq with PJ and Kobe as being arrogant, cocky and disrespectful of other teams and players. That was before I realized that Shaq was playing under a lot of pressure from this "organization". 

Maybe there is something to be said about a delusional fanatic.


EDIT: Added ... Jerry West.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man you guys are some hardcore trolls. Why do you care so much? Don't your teams suck enough for your own good? Shaq is gone, please move the hell on.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man you guys are some hardcore trolls. Why do you care so much? Don't your teams suck enough for your own good? Shaq is gone, please move the hell on.


I DON'T care. It is my personal responsibilit to make sure YOU don't forget what a joke this organization has become and WHY.

You will never know WHY it is personal to me.

BTW: My team my suck in YOUR eyes, but in the eyes of many fans, they are more respected than your team this past season AND your superstar. Also, I wonder how many of YOUR celebrities will be watching the second-coming of Magic Johnson on the Clippers (Shaun Livingston) next season. Don't worry ... the cameras will certainly point them out. Just like they noted how many DIDN'T attend Laker games.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dynasty,couldnt agree with you more........How many ex players have siad one positive thing about their experience with the lakers..How many current players seem to thrive with kobe..How many current heat players would go to war with Shaq???

Yes,Shaq came into camp out of shape..But he came to play every night and did contribute mightily to the "dynasty"....

Shaq has an ego and rightfully so.I am sure it drove him nuts that Kobe could do wrong,had managements blessing,and rendered the greatest coach powerless..It clearly wasnt public knowledge that it was Shaqs team,or maybe to everyone but Kobe...Perhaps Buss had something to do with that.Indeed


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Shaq is gone, please move the hell on.


if Shaq is gone,why does this thread exist.and why does Buss feel the need to go public???


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

truth said:


> if Shaq is gone,why does this thread exist.and why does Buss feel the need to go public???


Touche'. Back later ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I DON'T care. It is my personal responsibilit to make sure YOU don't forget what a joke this organization has become and WHY.
> 
> You will never know WHY it is personal to me.
> 
> BTW: My team my suck in YOUR eyes, but in the eyes of many fans, they are more respected than your team this past season AND your superstar. Also, I wonder how many of YOUR celebrities will be watching the second-coming of Magic Johnson on the Clippers (Shaun Livingston) next season. Don't worry ... the cameras will certainly point them out. Just like they noted how many DIDN'T attend Laker games.


Problem is, I like the Clippers and I knew who Livingston was since he was a freshman in HS (since I went to college in Peoria, where he grew up). I've known about Shaun much longer than you have. I'm already one of his biggest fans. So you can keep your personal vendetta against the Lakers, I don't care. What I do care about is your constant trolling? Aren't you a grown man? Act like one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

truth said:


> if Shaq is gone,why does this thread exist.and why does Buss feel the need to go public???


Why do you feel the need to care? Hasn't Isiah kept the Knicks bad enough for you to stay fired up? Your only intent is to come here and bash the Lakers and that's specifically what trolling is. Shaq has talked nonsense all damn season and frankly, if someone says something back it's because they are jerks. Whatever. I honestly don't give a **** about this soap opera ****, but you trolls from other teams are quite annoying. The Lakers aren't in the playoffs and yet they still consume your pathetic lives.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Also Dynasty Raider, why do I care about Celebrities going to Laker games (paid for by the studios mind you)? I don't watch basketball games for celebrities and never have. Do you think I care that celebrities aren't at the games? They are there strictly for publicity and self-promotion. I'm a basketball fan you goof. I was thinking of getting Clipper season tix, cause they are cheaper, but man if bitter goons like you are going to be in attendance, that might be stupid.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm sorry but I'm at a loss here. Buss is watching his franchise lose its luster and his dollars and Shaq is set to roll to the conference finals. Buss doesn't regret the trade yet Shaq is the idiot that doesn't know what he is talking about and needs to shut up? Shaq talks a lot but he usually backs it all up.
> 
> Fact remains that even if Shaq came back fat or whatever for the Lakers they would of made the playoffs this season.
> 
> I will never forgive Buss for what he did, and I will never forget the titles Shaq delivered. He ended my misery as a Laker fan and outside of spitting on my mom or something I will always be a huge Shaq fan.


Sorry, Jamel, but i don't fully agree with this.

I aknowledge Shaq's greatness. Yes, he is my favourite player in the league and i consider him to be one of th 10 best players off all time and one of the 4 greatest Lakers of all time.

He was THE guy responsable for gettinh this franchise over the top again, and i will be forever thankfull for that.

I agree trading Shaq was a devastating bow to this franchise only passed by Magic's retirement...

STILL, Shaq, IMHO, is the most responsable for the trade, not Buss.
Shaq was the one that, UNDER CONTRACTED, demanded to be traded. He DEMANDED it.
Shaq can think he has a legitimate point in adressing the Lakers organization like he has been doing over and over again, but he is obviously wrong, IMHO.

He has only one person to blame for the trade: himself.
If he had kept his mouth shut and played with passion the 2 losing years after the threpeat, he wouldn't be gone.

AGAIN: love the player, i'm grateful for what he has done for the Lakers, but he is moron.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Your only intent is to come here and bash the Lakers and that's specifically what trolling is


let me get this straight....A lakerfan/shaq hater posts the comical fued that is PUBLIC knowledge,I respond to a heavily critical forum and that is trolling...

Interesting perspective..

So if i come and say Shaq is a lazy fat assss who only won because of Kobe,that is not trolling...

hmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

truth said:


> let me get this straight....A lakerfan/shaq hater posts the comical fued that is PUBLIC knowledge,I respond to a heavily critical forum and that is trolling...
> 
> Interesting perspective..
> 
> ...


Nope, because every one of your posts when you post here is Anti-Laker. Definition of trolling. Besides, no one really cares what you feel about Shaq/Buss. Why don't you post an off-topic thread about it in the Knicks forum? I'm sure you'll find more people who think the same way you do.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> AGAIN: love the player, i'm grateful for what he has done for the Lakers, but he is moron.


he is only one third of the 3 stooges..............

Kobe,is clearly a moron and we need not go into details.....

Shaq,came in overweight,out of shape which hurt the team..He was obviously too vocal,but most of it was out of disgust with the "political" situation...

Buss is the biggest moron...He let the inmate run the Asylum,effectively stripped jax of his authority,and then let Shaq dictate his terms and forced an ill advised trade.....

There is plenty of blame to go around,but it starts at the top


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Nope, because every one of your posts when you post here is Anti-Laker.


Simply not true......I have posted about marbury/odom swap and like Aodoms game..he is a laker....



> I'm sure you'll find more people who think the same way you do


If a difference of opinion is the issue,perhaps you are the one in the wrong place.It is a FORUM

If it offends you that I support one of the 50 greatest players in NBA history,and dont swallow the yellow laker pill,thats your very own personal issue......

Deal with it


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Sorry, Jamel, but i don't fully agree with this.
> 
> I aknowledge Shaq's greatness. Yes, he is my favourite player in the league and i consider him to be one of th 10 best players off all time and one of the 4 greatest Lakers of all time.
> 
> ...



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

truth said:


> Surely you jest...If Wilt was the greatest,why did he get his butt kicked reguarly by the Celtics and couldnt consistently win championships with another laker all time great Jerry West,not too mention Elgin..


The Celtics were arguably the greatest team of all time back then. Eight straight titles, and a load of Hall of Famers as well. You can say Chamberlain and West all you want, but that still doesn't compare with Bill Russell (who admittedly had CHamberlain's number over the course of his career), Bob COusy, and a team of great players. All that, and they had arguably the greatest coach in NBA history. Losing to the Celtics in the 60's came with the territory. Why do you think it took Oscar RObertson so long to win a title?




truth said:


> Kobe won 3 titles with SHAQ at center..Is that so hard to understand.Accept it.It is reality.


What's the reverse of that? Shaq won three titles with Kobe at guard. To say that arguably the best shooting guard in the league (which even Shaq agreed with, look it up) had nothing to do with three titles is about as ridiculous as saying it's a horrible thing to lose to the Celtics in the 60's...Oh wait...



truth said:


> Take Shaq off the team,add two good players in Odom and Butler and what did Kobe bring you???? A sub .500 year,and NO playoffs....So I am guessing you judge a player by individual stats,as Kobe certainly doesnt make his teamates better..And your next statement backs that up


Oh, that explains why Caron Butler had arguably his best season as a pro. Odom was playing out of position, and Kobe missed games as well. What were you saying again? 



> And your point is?????????He put up BIG individual numbers..BIG DEAL..After that incredible year in 71-72,he went back to the finals once,LOST and never returned...Is that a sign of greatness????


68-69: Lost to Celtics in Finals, 4-3
69-70: Lost to Knicks in Fainals, 4-3
70-71: Lost to Alcindor's Bucks in Conference Finals, 4-1
71-72: Won against Knicks in Finals, 4-1
72-73: Lost to Knicks in Finals, 4-1

I'm sorry, but getting to the Finals four out of five years and winning a championship on the last years of your career is a damn good way to finish your career. You aren't going to find many people who did that and aren't considered great players.



truth said:


> Clay,if you are going to bring it.maks some sense..its kind of embarrasing....NEXT


Heh, weren't you chiding me for the exact same thing you just said right there. HAH! Calling me a hypcrite....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ClayVTrainum said:


> What's the reverse of that? Shaq won three titles with Kobe at guard. To say that arguably the best shooting guard in the league (which even Shaq agreed with, look it up) had nothing to do with three titles is about as ridiculous as saying it's a horrible thing to lose to the Celtics in the 60's...Oh wait...



NOTHING...Shaq is proving he can be successful WITH anyone (yet to get the ring, but that's just elementary ... it's coming). Kobe has proven he CANNOT be successful WITHOUT Shaq. Shaq didn't win in Orlando w/Penny because Shaq and Penny were both very young. When Shaq played with Kobe, Shaq had evolved into one of the 50 best and a veteran basketball player and ******* didn't appreciate him or what he brought to the game. Because of Shaq's basketball maturity he did not explode against the organization until now; just held it all in. In the same number of years in the league, Kobe is still evolving (into what I don't know and neither do you.) When you look at how happy Shaq is now, do you ever recall him being that happy as a Laker --- NO. And, that says a lot.

It doesn't take a rocket-scientist to understand and see that Shaq doesn't need Kobe for anything, including championships. But Kobe needs Shaq and a lot more. He couldn't win with the same guys that Shaq won with ... they suddently became morons that could shoot straight, with Kobe as the leader. Then Kobe gets players that were successful on other teams, but suddenly with Kobe, they are morons and can't play. Go figure. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, then it is a ****. (Can you understand any of this, Mr. Buss --- Dr. Buss doesn't seem to fit anymore.)


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Also Dynasty Raider, ... but man if bitter goons like you are going to be in attendance, that might be stupid.


QUESTION: Why do you feel the need to attack the messenger? I happen to think that you are a ***** and I have no respect for your posts, but do I ever attack you personally?

No, I don't attack you because, honestly, I feel sorry for you and your narrowmindedness. I even understand why you attack the messenger --- you have no concrete defense against anything that I say. You actually know that I am telling the truth.

So ... maybe, you shouldn't read or respond to my posts.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> What's the reverse of that? Shaq won three titles with Kobe at guard


lets immerse ourselves in reality.....

shaq won 3 titles with kobe=true
kobe won 3 titles with shaq=true
shaq now plays for miami=true
kobe now plays for lakers=half true..(his seaon is over)
kobes team- shaq is sub .500 and misses the playoffs for the 1st time in a long time=true
Shaqs new team advances to the second round for the first time in a long time...

What do we know is a certain outcome as GM kobe and his employees are "GONE FISHING"??

Kobe and the Lakers are not good enough to be within 10 games of .500 without Shaq..

That leaves us with various scenarios...Buss and the Lakers made a terrible trade for far inferior talent,which hurt the lakers. :curse: 

Robert Horry,Derrick Fisher and Jax were really the reasons thw Lakers have been so succesful and should have never been traded :angel: 

Or the 3rd and most likely scenario,without the BIG FELLA Kobe is just another stat padder who doesnt make his teamates better and is on a mediocre club at best...Not to say he cant change..

But I can't deny that Shaq won 3 titles with Kobe... :cheers: 


As a side note regarding Chamberlin in his prime..

"One of the main reasons coaches asked him to shoot less was to try to win more. Of the 14 years he played in the NBA, only twice did his teams emerge with the NBA title. In 1966-67, Sixers Coach Alex Hannum asked Chamberlain to pass the ball more often than shoot, and to play more aggressive defense"

You do realise the guy played with Billy Cunningham,Chet walker,Luke Hackson and Hal greer and only won once


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Problem is, I like the Clippers and I knew who Livingston was since he was a freshman in HS (since I went to college in Peoria, where he grew up). I've known about Shaun much longer than you have. I'm already one of his biggest fans ...


Good ... we'll see you in the Clipper Forum next season. Love to have you there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Alright everyone, lets act like adults and disagree without the need to insult people you never met. In the end it's just basketball and everyone is allowed to voice opinions. LAKER FANS I realize that most of us are sick of hearing about this topic but my best advice is to ignore these threads. We will not censor the topics that are discussed in this forum but we will not tolerate personal remarks.

Thank you everyone for your cooperation


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dynasty,there is an inverse relationship between personal attacks and basketball knowledge...It exists in all forums..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

truth said:


> lets immerse ourselves in reality.....
> 
> shaq won 3 titles with kobe=true
> kobe won 3 titles with shaq=true
> ...


Miami made the 2nd round last year, with a 6'9" center and a career SF at PF. I guess that's where Isiah drew his inspiration.

As for Chamberlin, who the hell was going to beat a team with 6 of the 50 greatest of all time? Jerry West and Elgin would of won countless titles in any other era, including the 80s or 90s. At least the media recognized it when they gave West finals MVP despite being on the losing team.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

truth said:


> Dynasty,there is an inverse relationship between personal attacks and basketball knowledge...It exists in all forums..


Yes ... but some moreso than others.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I like how everyone acts like this years Laker team minus Shaq is the exact same Laker team as last year. This seems to be their case on why Kobe can't win. If you want to cite your facts here's mine:

Gary Payton: Gone
Karl Malone: Gone
Derek Fisher: Gone
Rick Fox: Gone
Jannero Pargo: Gone
Kareem Rush: Left team relatively early
Horace Grant: Gone
Bryon Russell: Gone
Slava Medvedenko and Devean George: As good as gone (injuries)

The vast majority of those players were replaced with worse players. In some places, far worse players. With injury problems this season on top that, it's not that amazing that the Lakers had losing record. Ooops, sorry for the rationality...

Anyway I'm taking Jamel Irief's advice and, I'm going to leave this thread alone.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

on that note I will ban myself as well......

(from this topic)


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ClayVTrainum said:


> I like how everyone acts like this years Laker team minus Shaq is the exact same Laker team as last year. This seems to be their case on why Kobe can't win. If you want to cite your facts here's mine:
> 
> Gary Payton: Gone
> Karl Malone: Gone
> ...


Ahhh ... excuse me!! WITH those players, Kobe still couldn't win or lead without Shaq in the game. Remember 4/12 behind Kobe's leadership and they became stupid morons. With those same players, and Shaq in the game, the Lakers were winners. Those players were let go largely because Kobe couldn't lead them or win games with them. So, that's not your problem.

Now you bring in winning players from other teams to complement Kobe, and suddenly they are worse players thanthe ones he couldn't lead or win with before.

What gives? What is the common denominator in those scenarios?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

truth said:


> on that note I will ban myself as well......
> 
> (from this topic)



Guess I'll join you.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> What gives? What is the common denominator in those scenarios?


Your reading comprehension?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Now you bring in winning players from other teams to complement Kobe, and suddenly they are worse players thanthe ones he couldn't lead or win with before.


Great winners we got, Chucky, Jumaine, Chris, Bobbit, Brown,.


The only guys on our team with playoff experience are Kobe, Caron, Cook, George, Brian Brant, Medvedenko, Odom,, Divac, and Walton

Now since Cook hardly played last year I wouldn't consider him being a winner and all, same with walton and Medvedenko.

Brian Grant is too old to even make a difference anymore. 

George and Divac were injured for 85% of the season.

And Odom and Caron have played a combined amount of 26 playoff games.

That leaves Kobe as the only one this year that had any great amount of winning experience.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i am starting to understand the expression La La land.....

dynasty,are you a laker fan???

you seem a bit more "objective" the the rest


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

BC... LOL :rofl:

Oh my...this is the best Sunday morning...EVER! :laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> :rofl:


The funny thing is he's pointing to the Larry O'Brien trophy.

"Me want. Me get."

:bsmile:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The funny thing is he's pointing to the Larry O'Brien trophy.
> 
> "Me want. Me get."
> 
> :bsmile:


Or it's me want , me get, me eat


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

truth said:


> i am starting to understand the expression La La land.....
> 
> dynasty,are you a laker fan???
> 
> you seem a bit more "objective" the the rest


Absolutely NOT. 

I am a Clipper fan, living in LA, who once supported the Lakers during Showtime. An extremely different team, organization and star players back then.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> The funny thing is he's pointing to the Larry O'Brien trophy.
> 
> "Me want. Me get."
> 
> :bsmile:


Touche'. And it doesn't seem to matter WHAT size he is OR what he eats --- he's a winner that brings home the "bacon".


----------



## CaHawk (Mar 23, 2005)

Shaq is the Man....
And he has proved it again this year.

It would appear Buss is just trying to take pressure off of himself & Kobe for making the NBA's worst trade, ever.
They made their bed, now they must sleep in it......
and hopefully without further scapegoating of others.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

CaHawk said:


> Shaq is the Man....
> And he has proved it again this year.
> 
> It would appear Buss is just trying to take pressure off of himself & Kobe for making the NBA's worst trade, ever.
> ...


Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, the league's premier big man, made it known that he would not return to Milwaukee after the 1974-75 season, demanding ( Just like Shaq) instead to be traded to either New York (where he had grown up) or Los Angeles (where he had attended college). He ended up going to the Lakers for Elmore Smith, Brian Winters, Junior Bridgeman, and Dave Meyers.

I think that qualifies as being a worse trade. Considering that we won 5 more titles with Kareem and the Heat have no chance of reaching 5 titles with Shaq, realistically the Heat will probably end up with 0 titles with Shaq.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, the league's premier big man, made it known that he would not return to Milwaukee after the 1974-75 season, demanding ( Just like Shaq) instead to be traded to either New York (where he had grown up) or Los Angeles (where he had attended college). He ended up going to the Lakers for Elmore Smith, Brian Winters, Junior Bridgeman, and Dave Meyers.
> 
> I think that qualifies as being a worse trade. Considering that we won 5 more titles with Kareem and the Heat have no chance of reaching 5 titles with Shaq, realistically the Heat will probably end up with 0 titles with Shaq.


Settle dow, thug. Only teenagers can believe the Shaq trade was the worst in NBA history... :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Ahhh ... excuse me!! WITH those players, Kobe still couldn't win or lead without Shaq in the game. Remember 4/12 behind Kobe's leadership and they became stupid morons. With those same players, and Shaq in the game, the Lakers were winners. Those players were let go largely because Kobe couldn't lead them or win games with them. So, that's not your problem.
> 
> Now you bring in winning players from other teams to complement Kobe, and suddenly they are worse players thanthe ones he couldn't lead or win with before.
> 
> What gives? What is the common denominator in those scenarios?



Yes... YES my young friend... Feed me more quotes.... You haven't been posting your normal amount of witty comments lately... I have been waiting for your arrival!


----------

